# Nismo Festival 2006 Pics (56k a no no)



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Some pics from today. Weather was lousy (as always  ) but we all had a good time.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

That's all folkes! 

anyone else that attended, feel free to add any pics here


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

not enough R32 porn!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

only semi-decent pic of a 32 I got...










way, way too many people there to get clear pics of anything that wasn't running around the circuit...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Great photo's Dave - thanks for posting them up mate.

They had the 350z SuperGT car at Goodwood Festival Of Speed this year - I was absolutely blown away by just the sound of the thing - truely is an awesome car.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for posting the pics Dave.
I'm still gutted that I'm at work instead of there - even with the weather....
Are you going to Tsukuba on the 7th ?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Bean said:


> Thanks for posting the pics Dave.
> I'm still gutted that I'm at work instead of there - even with the weather....
> Are you going to Tsukuba on the 7th ?


Really wish I could, but unfortunately I have to work


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Superb pictures!!
Thanks for sharing.

rb26.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice pics Dave. Really good shots of some of my favourites and your boys look like they had a good time.
That last pic really looks like a Chaparral from the side.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for putting them up Dave , love the Old School ones !!! and the R34 GTcars .


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing,

superb photo's


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Great pics, too bad we did not meet up. I had a great time, esp
seing all those Hakosukas. Shame you wont make it on the 7th,
gonna be areal treat. The trip home was not as bad as I thought 
it would be, just under 2 hours. 

Thrust, nice to see you again, hope you made it home in record
time and without getting your car dirty. Till next time......Paul


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Great pics, too bad we did not meet up. I had a great time, esp
> seing all those Hakosukas. Shame you wont make it on the 7th,
> gonna be areal treat. The trip home was not as bad as I thought
> it would be, just under 2 hours.
> ...


Do you have some pictures to share? :smokin:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Top pics Dave


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Great pics Dave. Really envious. Looks like the kids had a great time too. Looking forward to taking mine one day too.....

Are you returning to Derby in the future??????


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Good stuff, Dave


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> Are you returning to Derby in the future??????


No plans to ever return to the UK to live, though I will probably be back to visit the family sometime next year. 

Thanks for the comments guys. I was hoping to meet up with everyone at some point, but despite being there from 8AM to 2PM I only ever saw one other foreigner.....where was everyone hiding?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I did mean a visit!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Looked like an awesome day........great pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave too bad we didn't bump into each other. I spent most of the day shooting cars in the pits and then walking around the paddock. Ended up leaving at around 2:30 (took me almost 4 h to get home!...thats about 140 km drive....nice average!)

Nice day with good atmosphere except for the damn drizzle....Fuji really sucks for weather!


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.

Dino, lets see your set:wavey:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Dave, from your piccies it looks as though you may not have discovered the tunnel through to the pit side of the show? We were there all day Saturday and from 7:00am to 6pm Sunday. Spent much of the day trying to find somewhere to sit down and keep warm and try and catch up on some shuteye! We were up in your area and queued/stood in line for some of the Nismo bespoke goodies, and sat in the main stands for several hours though. Judging from your piccies, more to your right. Really sorry to have missed you. 

Dino, good to have seen you, and later Paul, & Josh? and I can't remember the name of other guy who was with you. Sorry we didn't manage to link up again. I did catch a glimpse of Dino and Nick in the line for a kebab but we were on a mission somewhere! The boss doesn't like any of his staff sitting down at car shows, and this year the tent was designed with no space for chairs inside, so we had nowhere to hang our bums. Just had to keep moving! Discovered lots of good places for viewing, though...

We drove all night Friday, arriving Saturday morning at 7:00 am and helped unload the truck & set up the stand etc. Saturday night we stayed at a ryokan at the foot of Mt Fuji and had a few Sake too many. Up at 6:00 and back at the circuit by 7:00 am in a light drizzly snow. From about 4:30 pm we were helping take down the tent and load the truck and by 6 we were on the road. Arrived back in Okayama at 1:30 am. A change of cars and back home by 2:00! Woke up at 11 am this morning. 

This was the first time I have been able to drive the GTR since... ... ... well, before all the work was done on her. Fantastic fun on the Motorway/Thruway.
The Endless F6-pots & R4-pots stop the car on a dime. You'd never guess it was a heavy car. Combine that with all the lighter carbon bits, and the car felt like a different creature. I really appreciated the Trace dampers and Swift spring set-up. The ride is far less hard and the drive was even pleasantly comfortable. My younger one had never been in the R34 before and was prepared for the worst, but once she had reclined the bucket seat, wrapped up in a furry blanket and wedged her head with a soft pillow she said she was in heaven!

The boss was driving the red Z33 (350) with the new engine that he spent the last three days fitting, and needed to run it in at different speeds before the race, so we had lot of fun, at least at the higher speeds!

On the way back there were so many lovely cars and we had a bit of a laugh with a wonderfully hot white 32, and then later with a white Nur spec BNR34.

PS We were very good and I kept her under 220 kph the whole way.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice pics Dave.

****ed off I missed this, I'm still not fully recovered.

Hoping I feel better in time for Tsukuba.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*The track on Saturday*










Mt Fuji behind. Wish Sunday had been more like this.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*The Z car challenge*










Set up this year as a special Fairlady 350Z challenge race for strictly-roadcar set-up in a sort of friendly head-to-head? There were three rounds, the last being in Okayama at the end of November, and this weekend at Fuji for the Nismo was a sort of bonus for the fans.

This is Yashio Factory Okamura san's Z with gold and silver sheels; a stunning car. He drifted much of the race to the enjoyment of the crowd. :bowdown1:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Starting 10th, last place on the grid*










With his new engine, and lack of track-experience at Fuji, Sato san, the boss of SunLine just couldn't get in any decent times in qualifying on Saturday. On Sunday the wet weather favoured him and he took the ninth car as they slid off from the start. From then on he was picking them off, and by the 12th and last lap he was in 6th or 7th place, just inside the points. :bowdown1:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*An evening shot*










Saturday evening, the end of a perfect day, but the wrong day for the punters!!!  

I wonder why they do the Nismo at the beginning of December? Two years in a row we've struck out. Could it be that Toyota say to Nismo/Nissan, "Sure, you can use the track any time between December and February... take your pick!  "

Nismo:   "Right, it's the first weekend in December then... tossers!"


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

*Oops*



NickM said:


> Nice pics Dave.
> 
> ****ed off I missed this, I'm still not fully recovered.
> 
> Hoping I feel better in time for Tsukuba.


I was thinking I saw your face across the crowd, Nick... do you have a double in Japan?


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Thrust said:


> I was thinking I saw your face across the crowd, Nick... do you have a double in Japan?


Wasn't me unfortunately, I was stuck in the apartment. 

Maybe my double hangs around with Demon Daves double, I saw him in a pub in Yokohama once :chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

jonsibal said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Dino, lets see your set:wavey:



Bump. :bowdown1:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

NickM said:


> Maybe my double hangs around with Demon Daves double, I saw him in a pub in Yokohama once :chuckle:



LOL  

Sorry you weren't able to make it Nick - hope you're feeling better 

The weather has been lousy _everytime_ I've been to the Nismo festival.... 

Maybe next year we'll actually see some sun


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> The weather has been lousy _everytime_ I've been to the Nismo festival....


I thought I was the jinx on the weather but guess it's one of you guys after all 

Hope you are OK on Thursday Nick - it's a great day.

I heard that Option are also doing a time attack at Tsukuba on Boxing Day - anyone know if it's correct ?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Fantastic shots Dave!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the pix. Looks like some quality machinery out there despite the usual dismal weather. Hope everybody had a good time. Sorry I was unable to join you guys - had to deal with food poisoning.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Bean said:


> I heard that Option are also doing a time attack at Tsukuba on Boxing Day - anyone know if it's correct ?


I can confirm the advertisement in one of the latest editions of Option magazine. Pity I will be out of the country.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

What is Boxing Day? I am not up to speed with all the Japanese Holidays
and I have been here 6 years now. Perhaps because at my work I am not
entitled to these holidays.

Do you have a link Gio? Will you be there Thursday?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

hyrev said:


> What is Boxing Day? I am not up to speed with all the Japanese Holidays
> and I have been here 6 years now. Perhaps because at my work I am not
> entitled to these holidays.
> 
> Do you have a link Gio? Will you be there Thursday?


Paul, Boxing Day is the day after Christmas (26 Dec) in the UK when people traditionally gave the postman, the dustman and the milkman etc. (as they used to be called), a box of goodies in thanks for the year. Some people still get things delivered regularly, if they're lucky, and a few of those still give money on this day.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm feeling much better thanks, and looking forward to Thursday. I missed the Toyota and the Nismo festival, but at least I can make the one I really want to.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Thrust said:


> Paul, Boxing Day is the day after Christmas (26 Dec) in the UK when people traditionally gave the postman, the dustman and the milkman etc. (as they used to be called), a box of goodies in thanks for the year. Some people still get things delivered regularly, if they're lucky, and a few of those still give money on this day.


Whoops, here I was thinking it was a Japanese holiday. Here they do have a 
Sports/Fitness day, so I thought it may be a day to go and beat up someone in the ring.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wooooooooow
nice shots mate
Thanks


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)

fabulous fistival, and beautiful kids god bless them!


----------

